# Alaska cruises?



## NSRob (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello, I'm new to this forum but thought I'd jump right in!  I'm thinking about taking a cruise to Alaska this summer, does anyone care to share their experiences with any specific cruise lines?  Thanks!


----------



## Bill.K (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm a very jealous man right now, I've never been on a cruise, and apparently Alaskan cruises are beautiful. Some of the people I know have been on cruises, and they seemed to enjoy Princess Cruises (www.princess.com) and Royal Caribbean (http://www.royalcaribbean.com/home.do) though judging from the name of Royal Caribbean, not sure if they do Alaskan cruises.


----------



## TxTwisterGl (Apr 7, 2012)

My mother and aunt took an Alaskan cruise in 2004 and had a blast. They took it in June and also included a huge side trip that included getting on a train and also a bus tour. They went to a few obscure places and saw stuff you dont get to see just on the cruise alone. So please check out the things you can do off the cruise so you get the whole Alaskan experience. Ita a trip of a lifetime and you need to take advantage of it as much as you can.


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2012)

Before you book a cruise check out Priceline. They've got some amazing prices! I mentioned a few to my sister who has been on numerous cruise and she wouldn't believe me until she checked it out for herself. BTW, I have no affiliation with Priceline but I wish I did!


----------

